# looking to replace spotlights on Cheyenne 634L with LED's -



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I would like to replace the bulbs in the spotlights in the rear of my Cheyenne 634L, year 2000, has anyone else done this already?? And if so, what 'Type' or part No. LED lamp do I need, can you suggest a supplier?? as I am not sure what type to order....
many thanks in advance,
joe

:?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: looking to replace spotlights on Cheyenne 634L with LED'*



tidzaboy said:


> Hi, I would like to replace the bulbs in the spotlights in the rear of my Cheyenne 634L, year 2000, has anyone else done this already?? And if so, what 'Type' or part No. LED lamp do I need, can you suggest a supplier?? as I am not sure what type to order....
> many thanks in advance,
> joe
> 
> :?


Hi Tidzaboy,

Although there are many suppliers of LED's, we and many others found >>Ultra LEDs<<  to be a very efficient supplier. Scroll down on the LH menu, and click to see a choice of bulb that you are looking to replace. Please be aware that there is a major difference between "cool white, and "warm white", and the latter is more acceptable as halogen replacements.

Having replaced all our halogens with Ultra LEDs, we have no regrets at all, and will use them again if needed.

HTH,

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Advertising content removed by moderators.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

ianhc, the banner at the top of this page is for motorhome mot, lower down there is one for salellite equipment.

I got my leds from ultra, Alan.


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

*led bulbs*

thanks for all the advice!!! much appreciated.

joe


----------

